
Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s California budget - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article231310348.html
======
jelliclesfarm
This seems like a trick problem in an exam paper..can someone explain how this
math works?

(Also: why can’t we all just have universal health care in Ca and be done with
it?)

[..]The budget includes a fine on people who don’t buy health insurance known
as an individual mandate. The fines were initially implemented as part of the
federal Affordable Care Act law known as Obamacare, but Republicans acted in
2017 to roll them back. Newsom and legislative leaders say re-imposing the
penalty at the state level will shore up the state’s health insurance
marketplace and keep premiums from rising dramatically.

Revenue from the mandate will fund insurance premium subsidies for middle
income people. The budget agreement also includes an additional $450 million
over three years to fund insurance subsidies after some lawmakers argued
mandate revenue alone wouldn’t make health insurance affordable.

[..]

